# Behavioral Differences Between 58 and 50



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are disctinct behavioral differences between 58 year olds and 50 year olds:

58 year old









50 year old









Good grief, my hiking partner is a goofball!!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

You both are making me nervous. 

I'd much rather take the picture and pickup the body pieces after the fall.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The picture doesn't do the geology justice. There's a 100s-foot deep sheer cliff behind the leaning stack of rocks.

My hiking buddy's 6' 4", an Engineer. Geeze


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My hiking buddy's 6' 4", an Engineer.


He must have used his engineering skills and calculated that those rocks would hold your weight. Glad you survived...

I think the both of you were nuts! 

Cool pictures.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I was 50 I fished pretty hard. I would run along a lake bank, boulder-hopping as I fly fished.

50 year old:









Now at 58, running with a flly rod in my hand while the line is out seems like a dumb thing to do. I take my fly fishing a little easier these days.

58 year old:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's some of the most beautiful country I've ever seen. Where is it?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Kinda looks like the top of Smith's Fork.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Kinda looks like the top of Smith's Fork.


Yeah, 2nd pic is Red Castle. 1st pic is Naturalist Basin though, Dean Lake I think. It was a day hike for me 10 years ago. ha, ha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> That's some of the most beautiful country I've ever seen. Where is it?


It's in the Uintas. Most incorrectly spell it "Uintahs" so when they Google it, they end up out in the desert south of Vernal lost and confused.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures, except the ones with the scruffy old mountain goats......oh wait...that's you and your buddy. Whoops! :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Great pictures, except the ones with the scruffy old mountain goats......oh wait...that's you and your buddy. Whoops! :shock:


"old"??

workin on it


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Goob,
That pic of the lake nestled up against the mountain, its just a pic with no one in it, is that in Murdock Basin by chance?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BerryNut said:


> Hey Goob,
> That pic of the lake nestled up against the mountain, its just a pic with no one in it, is that in Murdock Basin by chance?


No, you would be able to see the trash and two-tract roads if it was Murdock Basin.

It's across the Dushesne from Murdock in Naturalist Basin. Morat Lake below Blue Lake.
Good country.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> BerryNut said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Goob,
> ...


Naturalist Basin is one of the most beautiful areas in the Uintas. I took my son through there on his 25 mile hike for his hiking merit badge. Great place and we went in from the Mirror Lake Highway. It's not 25 miles round trip by the way, we had to do a little lake hopping to make it that distance. I think Jordan Lake is the best fishing--at least that's what I've heard.

I know Red Castle is great fishing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jubal said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > BerryNut said:
> ...


The best fishing in the Uintas is at....ah...well...ah....geeze, I can't remember.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> jubal said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


That figures. If you told me you'd have to kill me anyway. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Goob, how many times you been to RC this year? :lol: :mrgreen: :wink: 
Great photos though!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Goob, how many times you been to RC this year? :lol: :mrgreen: :wink:
> Great photos though!


Just twice............RC is on the way to other places, a day hike from the trailhead.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, -----------------, how about 50 vs. 76????? No way, guys. WOW I do have pics. but, well, I wouldn't survive the shock of seeing them in a post.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Well, -----------------, how about 50 vs. 76????? No way, guys. WOW I do have pics. but, well, I wouldn't survive the shock of seeing them in a post.


C'mon Leaky, give 'em up!


----------

